# Ideas for the new preppers.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So I just got my new BOB from RONSURPLUS and I'm taking the stuff back to my "Lair" box is too heavy/bulky for my crippled butt to navigate that narrow hall.[needed some place for the book shelves.]and I'm packing the small stuff back in a 5 gallon bucket.nature took its course and I had an idea.

*THE BAIL OUT BUCKET!*
Suppose you have no room in your vehicle or even NO vehicle,where to put a GHB/BOB? how about under your desk or office closet?in the corner of your work area.just make sure your name is on it and nobody's going to pilfer it to mop the floor.a bucket with a screw on lid is best, but in the end if someone wants to peek,they will.anyway, 5 gallon bucket..you can get a LOT of goodies in this space like:
4 MREs
a 6 pack of bottled water.
Go bars and Gatorade pouches.
A poncho.
A RONSSURPLUS [OMG what a great bargain!] med kit.
A 1" adjustable wrench.
A Nebo tactical light and batteries.
A package of "drop cloth" plastic for a fast shelter if needed.
A spool of 40'lb test twine.
2 space blankets.
A Leatherman or other combo tool.
A hunting knife.
A fanny pack with assorted goodness.
A Titanium combo tool [looking for one,steel= weight]
A 22 pistol and 100 rounds of ammo.[CLEAR IT WITH YOUR BOSS!]
More room!

The beauty of this thing is other than its easy to pack is, its a damn bucket!nobody will give you a second look carrying a frumpy old bucket! a backpack, especially a military one screams "I GOT SOMETHING TO STEAL!"
Grey man to the 9th gets ya home in one piece!:2thumb:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*the bucket will hae multiple possible uses also*

I have thought of a bug out bucket, but I would not want to carry one around. I would keep it in my car, at work if possible, but the challenge of carrying it is that is would be weight off center and how long would it take for my back to be whacked? I have a collapsable (sp) dolly I would put it on and pull it around. That is something I do often and when I don't, I regret that I didn't.


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

the idea of a bucket maybe good, but i wouldnt want to haul it as the load wouldnt be centered.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

better than nothing.mines not that heavy and I'm disabled.


----------



## rladams (May 3, 2012)

Why not use an Alice frame with a shelf to carry it, after all it's still just a bucket, most wouldn't question it's contents!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

That kinda crossed my mind,as a shoulder strap.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Magus' idea of a hand truck might come in handy with the bucket idea. Pretty easy to wheel around a handtruck. It has become one of my foot travel bug out plans and my hand truck stays around my toughboxes of gear. A hand truck fits well in a truck. One of these weekends Im gonna weigh my toughboxes and give the hand truck a try on a trail. Might replace toughboxes with a keg for the weekend but whatever.


----------



## rladams (May 3, 2012)

Have you ever tried to push or pull a handtruck across a field or rough ground? The width of the wheels are too narrow, and they tend to tip over sideways alot if you have much weight up high, if your just talking 20-30 pounds in a bucket then you might be ok with it, I use to deliver horse feed to farms and alot of the time i would just carry 2 bags of feed instead of trying to cart 4 because it was faster and easier.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, just found this thread and it's weird. I just purchased a RUSH MOAB 10 from 5.11. It's what I found that I can honestly carry. :2thumb:
http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Bags-Backpacks/Backpacks/RUSH-MOAB-10.html

I store it and transport it in a 5 gallon bucket. Same reason as you said. No one brothers a beat up old bucket. I've even distressed mine to make it look so. It also gives my pack and supplies pretty fair protection from the elements and beating and banging around.

It fits nicely in a five gallon bucket. I can't get as much in it as you do Magus, but I can carry a good 96 hours of supplies and have an empty 5 gallon bucket if I were to need to get my pack out and start that process. I do have a few extras in it, but they only add about 4 pounds to the bucket. A semi-empty empty bucket ain't nothing to carry and might really be a nice thing to have in the boonies. Haul water, seat, haul kindling, many things.

Good thread.

Jimmy


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's something you could check out. I used to use things like this a lot around the nursery. They're stable, work well and you don't have to be a brute to handle heavy loads. This one is called a "Little Giant Muck Cart" and is available from growers' or nursery supply businesses.

This is the first time I've tried this and I'm kind of a techno-dunce, so let me know if it doesn't open.


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

I've had two Bail Out Buckets in the back of our truck for a year now and love all the extra goodies and food in there for "just in case".
THERE IS A HAULER: Rock hounds and gold miners have a bucket hauler for rolling 5-6 gallon buckets full of Heavy Rock! or gold bearing sand over rugged ground that's been advertised in Rock&Gem Magazine.I'll add the name here if I can find it. Long handles (could lash something to) and big wheels.These things are made for old timers and look to manuver great 

BROLL Bucket cart found under gold mining........... I think I've seen a 2 handled version too but not sure


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

dirtgrrl said:


> Here's something you could check out. I used to use things like this a lot around the nursery. They're stable, work well and you don't have to be a brute to handle heavy loads. This one is called a "Little Giant Muck Cart" and is available from growers' or nursery supply businesses.
> 
> This is the first time I've tried this and I'm kind of a techno-dunce, so let me know if it doesn't open.


My uncle uses one of those!:flower:


----------



## fatboytactical (Feb 16, 2012)

One of the thing's I thought about is a old golf bag, the more stained and old the better. It will fit a lot of gear and its long enough for a long gun. Go to Goodwill and buy some one dollar golf clubs to stick out the top most people won't look at it twice and you can carry a lot of weight easily.


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

I used an old golf bag for my fishing gear when I was fishing at the dams around here. It was an old and beat up but it had large bicycle wheels and handle the trail great.


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

Having several 5 gal buckets around can be very useful in time of SHTF. many uses from seat, bail out bucket, portable toilet (use those plastic bags from all the stores that you usually throw away). Good to have in your car/truck never know what you can use them for.
A disabled person can use those buckets for a seat in the shower and by using several the height can be adjusted the way it is needed. The commercial tub seats cost a lot more and the buckets can be used for other needs as well.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

have you been at sea for 2 years? thats two dinosaur resurrection bumps in 2 threads... really???


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I like it, why let all the old threads go to waste?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

For a bucket you are going to be in and out of, like the Bug Out Bucket that started the thread back in the olden days, try Gamma lids. They are much more convenient than the regular lids that typically come with 5 or 6 gallon buckets.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The resurrection of this thread just reminds us that the wisdom of Magus is timeless.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You are supposed to start a new thread so someone can tell you to do your research and that we already have a thread like this.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LOOOLLLL!!!
I think I upgraded to funky, frumpy ice chest since this post.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

rladams said:


> Have you ever tried to push or pull a handtruck across a field or rough ground?


You would need something similar to this:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> This one is called a "Little Giant Muck Cart"
> 
> This is the first time I've tried this and I'm kind of a techno-dunce, so let me know if it doesn't open.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Rodent proof containers, I have a pickup bed tool box, not in the truck, that then holds plastic tubs with snap on tops. 
The next thing is shelving to hold the containers in a cool dry place, I bet most use the garage. I know one family that has store shelves in the garage, pretty elaborate but good metal shelves work. I had 4 I put a plywood backs on then fit plastic tarps on like a portable clothes closet. 

My thinking was that if I really needed to move the goods, I'd back the truck or trailer up, tilt the shelf unit on its back into the vehicle and stack the next shelf on top. Enclosed so stuff wouldn't fall out but it would be lose inside the bagged shelf unit. I don't care if it's messed up if I need to move quickly. I'll be perfecting that too with plastic containers on the shelves. 

Need a loading plan. Everything to take has a place. It's a pictorial diagram drawn showing the truck from a top view and squares represent containers. Squares are numbered and lettered. Numbers and letter on the box. Boxes with the letter A are on the bottom, B boxes on top, C boxes on top of B and so on. Numbers left to right from front to rear (yes, I know, count off). The picture may the show 3 boxes in different sizes in say the front driver's side, arrow to number/letter show to each box.

Then an inventory page, list of items and at each item the letter and number are designated. 

So, at any camp site or bug out, if I want a can of corn I look at the inventory list, see the number of the box and which level it's packed in by the letter and I can get it. If I see it's on the bottom, I might change my mind and opt for green beans on top....LOL

I also use ammo boxes, need some more, and bags for some items (bags get drawn as a roundish shaped box, numbered and lettered). While you get to know what is where, getting to remember where seldom used items are in small containers you can forget and your loading plan will save you time looking for stuff.

Point being, you may have your preps stored, but how do you move them quickly if needed and then how do they get packed, then how do you find them. So you can devise a system, mine is the loading plan used in the Army for movements in convoy. 

I'm trying to get other more pressing issues done, but plan to redo some boxes, might put casters or wheels on and use dividers to keep stuff in better shape while being moved. 

My thinking is that prep items can't just be built to stay in the garage or well house. Get hit by a tornado, if it's still there, it's likely buried in rubble, I want to be able to move the rubble and drag out the unit storing stuff, not have to pick through rubble picking up cans, bags and containers of items. You'll like be doing a bit of that anyway.

Think mobility, light units that don't weigh 300 pounds or even 200 pounds, as you need to move it. How you transfer goods to a vehicle, ramp, skid, pulley or just mussel. 

Using light weight, but substantial metal shelves to box in gives you some good corners to sink eye bolts through so you have lifting points outside the box to put a hook on from your towing strap to pull it or lift it out too. 

Anyway, containers are what I began collecting to store the stuff in as it's acquired, then a storage system and a loading plan.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

Buckets are good for static "storage".. they are not so good for transport of important items during a crisis environment if you have to be mobile.

What happens if you drop a 20 pound plastic bucket on the concrete? 

Would you want to remove half the items from your bucket every time you need something that finds its way to the bottom?

Would you want to run with a 20 pound bucket swinging about?

Would you want to carry a bucket when that sorry handle finally gives out, falls off or wont stay on?


----------

